# New girl



## chocpop (May 16, 2007)

Hi girls 

Hope you don't mind me joining you!!! Was so glad to see some local girls on the site!!! New to this board so forgive the fact that I haven't included my details...not quite up on all the abbreviations yet.Anyway, am 31, DH 39 male factor involved. Basically not a lot of sperm to be found. Had 1st ICSI Mar 07(RFC) positve result then bleeding started a few days later. Totally devastated...but trying to be positive in that there was a pregnancy, even though it was short lived. Best wishes to all of you who are like me and trying to achieve what seems like an impossible dream...

Neenee xo


----------



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Neenee, why don't you join the N.I thread as there are lots of us at various stages on this journey and many have had tx at the RFC. Personally I have had 2 failed txs, one due to poor stimulation last summer and then a BFN in April there so I know exactly how are feeling. Im also trying to be positive but sometimes it can be so so difficult as you get that dreaded feeling that it isnt going to ever happen. But there are so many girls on the NI thread who have come through this and are now pregnant or have had their babies and this keeps me hoping that it will be my time soon and in the mean time I just have to keep believing! Are you planning on having tx again (please dont take offence if you would rather not answer this as I have just had my review appt and hopefully will be resuming tx at the end of the summer).
Love Starskyxx


----------



## TVGIRL (May 18, 2007)

HI ALL

I'm new as well!!  
Will post more about myself later (in work at the mo!!)

Love to everyone


----------



## chocpop (May 16, 2007)

Hi again
TVGirl - welcome, have found this site so helpful, better than any of the others I have seen.
Starsky - hoping to begin second ICSI cycle in July/August. Haven't got a date yet. After 1st one, didn't want to try again. Just couldn't bear the thought of it but looking forward to it now...just to be doing something. How do you cope with it, especially between cycles? Have been trying to throw myself into work and everything but that sadness never goes away. We have great support from f&f but no one really knows how it feels and I think that people just feel awkward around me now. So glad I found this site. . Am dieting at the minute and have DH on one too!!!! Take care
Neenee xo


----------



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Neenee will you be cycling at the RFC? as if you are we could be cycling at the same time! I had been coping ok after the initial disappointment and  ,but had a set back last weekend but am feeling a bit more positive again. I think it will be  just up and down as we are definetely on one EMOTIONAL ROLLERCOASTER!!!!. Im trying to not get to caught up in the whole "trying" to thing, and just dipping into these threads and not really reading any others as Im to tempted to focus on the negative stories and I dont want to be doing that. Have you had your review appt yet and what consultant are you with, wishing you a great weekend and try to believe that all good things will come to us it just taking longer than we expected. Sending you a great big hug  
Starskyxx


----------



## chocpop (May 16, 2007)

Thanx Starsky
Am at RFC too with Dr McFaul. He was positive-and surprised- cos we did get BFP. That made it worse for me tho because I was so excited at getting pg first time. Have wanted kids forever, always been really broody and the waiting is killing me. Generally very positive, happy person and now I feel like Im crying all the time. But I know that by the time the next cycle comes round I will be positive again, I hope. Have a great weekend yourself. No PC at home at mo by the way so prob wont be about for a few days!!Take care Neenee xo


----------



## mel28 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi girls,
I'm new too.  I've been reading posts for a few months but have never posted before.  Me, 29 and DH, 35 have been tcc for 4 years now.  All tests have come back OK so we fall into the unexplained category!  
We had our first visit to RFC last week.  We are with Dr Willliamson? (i think but am awful with names), she seems lovely.  She advised we go straight for IVF as IUI would be stressful for us as we live a couple of hours from Belfast and all the travelling involved would put added strain on us. 
Feeling more upbeat now than I have for a long time because I finally feel like something is happening at last. Don't know how long this will last! She expects us to start our treatment around Oct/Nov time so fingers crossed that this doesn't change.  Have been reading the info she gave us, all appears to be a bit scary so I'm hoping to get some support from here over the coming months...

Good luck to everyone else at whatever stage you are at,

Mel28, xxx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Mel

Welcome to the board, come and join us in the NI thread.

It is hard that the only centre is in Belfast as the travelling certainly does take it out of you.  

We had our first IVF in April/May and it wasn't as scary as it seemed.  You certainly will get support from this board, it helped me stay sane!

Fiona


----------



## katiemo (Jul 24, 2007)

hi to everyone,

I live in coleraine, i am day 8 of my 2ww.  A little down at the moment. caus i have no feeling of anything at present.  I thought i would have some pains, like implanting or something.  Can someone please offer me some advice.  I had 2 frozon embies replaced.  I really do think that it has failed for a 3rd time.

kittymo


----------



## poppy888 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Katiemo, Hi everyone!
I am from the coleraine area.

I am new to all this but needed support one way or another!
I'm now the big 40! I've been trying to get pregnant for the last 6 years, with no good results. My last ivf attempt only produced one wee lonely embryo, which didnt stick!

I have an fsh of 40...matches my age really!!! which means I have literally run out of eggs. I would not care but i see so many older women with their bellies sticking out in front, I keep wondering why I was dealt these cards!! 

I am making a decision to go abroad for donor eggs and will keep hoping that I get a BFP!!!. Its not what I really wanted but I am between a rock and a hard place, either I do this or accept childlessness.

Anyway I feel better getting that off my chest 

Talk again
Poppy


----------



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi

I'm probably out of place but I went to an adoption talk last year and as there is not upper age in adoption have you thought about that. I don't mean to be hurtful it is just a suggestion. 

I am pretty keen to adopt but DH is more keen to keep on trying to have our own babies first but I've read alot of people have tried so long for babies and haven't been successful. So I always keep it an option so I know I'll be a mum to some one.

Ally


----------



## katiemo (Jul 24, 2007)

hi poppy888

I will be 40 in feb, and guess what.  I got  on tues.  I am really over the moon, but now I will worry for the 12 wks to come.  I insisted on keeping on going, and here we are today.  Keep positive, luck will come your way.  Where there is a will thers a way.

love

katiemo


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

Katiemo congrats that is fantastic im 6 weeks preggers and worry everyday but i guess thats normal i am over the moon for you       take it easy


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

come over and join us on the NIreland thread and if you have any worries at all you will get some support.  I have only been on for a few weeks but everyone has been so supportive i would have been lost without them


----------



## poppy888 (Jul 16, 2007)

katiemo said:


> hi poppy888
> 
> I will be 40 in feb, and guess what. I got  on tues. I am really over the moon, but now I will worry for the 12 wks to come. I insisted on keeping on going, and here we are today. Keep positive, luck will come your way. Where there is a will thers a way.
> 
> ...


Hi Katiemo,
I am so pleased for you!!!
This is brilliant news. I hope to be able to post something similar in the near future 
Take care over the next few weeks. Give up the housework!!!
Poppy x


----------



## katiemo (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks,

You keep strong


----------

